# Forum Technical Questions >  >  Upload multiple images, 31 to be exact

## JEK

31 is the total number of images, including emoticons that can be contained in one post. The easiest way to upload multiple images, without interspersed text, is to us the Manage Attachments button and then select the images, upload, and repeat to you get all that you need uploaded. Note they will not appear as [ATTACH elements, but in sequence of the upload.

Screen Shot 2013-04-03 at 1.42.23 PM.jpg

----------


## tim

What's the limit if you use "Attach" to post the images?

----------


## JEK

31 total

----------

